# [WARNING] Blocking OTA Updates



## BitRifle (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a note to those of you trying to prevent the next wave OTA updates that might further restrict our brand new S3's...

Some people have recommended freezing a couple of the system APK's, but it has been observed that it doesn't work. For instance, try freezing HWUpgrade.apk and then go to settings -> about -> system update and surprise surpise! Freezing the other APK will result in your system hanging/crashing both randomly AND when you press system update manually.

So, if you are interested in preventing OTAs (ie, worried about keeping root or worse yet bootloader problems):

See 'OTA Blocker' in the market. It properly rids (and can restore) the OTA software on the phone as well as installing a hooking app that traps the update APIs so your phone does not crash when an update check is sent. (It can can show a UI that notifies you it blocked it instead of letting your phone hang permanently)


----------



## Layzie (Mar 12, 2012)

It might also be worth posting that you are the developer of this app, it costs $2.99 and that it requires root.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

Generally once you flash a ROM the OTA's won't work anyway.


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mmmmm grilled SPAM.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

Layzie said:


> It might also be worth posting that you are the developer of this app, it costs $2.99 and that it requires root.


I don't own this phone but that was just fucking amazing.


----------

